# Rectificador trifásico + Microcontrolador



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola que tal, estoy haciendo un monitor de voltaje trifásico con un micro, lo haré usando el neutro de la línea como referencia, así tendré 125 de neutro a cada fase.

Lo rectifico y aplico a un divisor de tensión para el ADC del micro.

El problema es que al rectificar las 3 fases, ocurre un retorno por tierra hacia los otros puentes, siendo así que si A=25vca, B=50vCA y C=100vca.

La mayor induce sobre las menores y se ve así.







La azul es la rectificada sin filtrar, y la roja una que tomé de referencia, en este caso B.

El circuito es el siguiente:






Como ven, no estoy aplicando las salidas de ls puenets a una misma carga omo se haría en un rectificador trifásico, no e slo que busco, las quiero independientes para 3 canales del pic.

No se que ponerle para que los rectificadores no se induscan unos a otros, se que es por unir las tierras pero que más podría hacer??

Un saludo y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## juanjo1786 (Sep 24, 2010)

¿Tienes la tierra común de tu circuito y la de la señal trifásica? Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 26, 2010)

Que si junté el neutro de las fases, y el (-) de los puentes???

No no hice eso.

Debería?? 

Salu2


----------



## algp (Oct 2, 2010)

El problema es la union de los diferentes puentes rectificadores. Si simulas el circuito sin unir los puentes rectificadores podras ver que estan a diferente tension. Si en lugar de unir los puntos directamente pones unas resistencia de 10 ohm por ejemplo veras una gran corriente circular por ahi.

Se me ocurren 2 alternativas:


Rectificacion simple de media onda. Luego se pone un pequeño capacitor y resistencia en paralelo. ( x 3 evidedntemente )
Divisor de tension ( 1ro ) con resistencias, y luego 3 rectificadores basados en op. amp.
Los rectificadores basados en op. amp. podrian ser de media onda o onda completa.
Personalmente me gusta mas la opcion de divisor resistivo primero y rectificador con op. amp. despues.

En ambos casos el neutro de la trifasica seria tambien la tierra del circuito.

No considero necesario que el rectificador sea de onda completa. Tomando en cuenta el diseño inicial lo que vas a hacer es medir la tension pico y en funcion de eso calcular la tension eficaz.

El circuito RC aplicado luego del rectificador determinara en cierta forma que tan rapido detectara el circuito variaciones de tension en cada fase.

El tiempo que provee ese circuito RC deberia ser suficiente como para que la tension no baje demasiado antes del siguiente ciclo, pero no deberia mantenerse tanto tiempo como para que no se pueda detectar una bajada de tension.

Otra opcion seria hacer que el circuito detecte el punto pico y mida la tension en ese preciso punto. En ese caso el tiempo del circuito RC podria ser bastante corto y la respuesta del medidor seria muy rapida. Todo depende de la forma en la que va a trabajar el monitor.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 2, 2010)

Eso no se hace con tres puentes, se hace con seis diodos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola que tal, hice puentes de media onda, con un capacitor bastante grande de tal forma que el voltaje en DC quedó igual que si hubiese onda completa.

Solo aclarar, que no quiero aplicar la rectificación de las 3 fases a un a carga común, sino a cargas separadas.

 Gracias saludos


----------



## El nombre (Oct 5, 2010)

A ver si aprendemos a rectificar. El rectificador trifasico es asi :


----------



## zxeth (Oct 5, 2010)

si pones un diodo en el neutro antes de cada puente?, 
Van a impedir que haya interferencias entre los neutros y las masas


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2010)

El de abajo no hace nada y el otro lo convierte en rectificador de media onda


----------



## zxeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> El de abajo no hace nada y el otro lo convierte en rectificador de media onda



nonono, el diodo no solo sirve para rectificar. El diodo deja pasar la corriente por un solo lado, no dejando que vuelvan a pasar alrevez. Lo puse ahi para evitar que vuelva la masa a la tension, el de abajo no me acuerdo porque lo habia puesto


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> nonono, el diodo no solo sirve para rectificar. El diodo deja pasar la corriente por un solo lado, no dejando que vuelvan a pasar alrevez. Lo puse ahi para evitar que vuelva la masa a la tension, el de abajo no me acuerdo porque lo habia puesto



sisisisi, es como yo digo:
El de arriba luego tiene dos diodos en su misma polarización, luego no hace nada; esos diodos ya hacían esa función, por ahí no volvía nada. Osea que sobra.
El de abajo luego tiene un diodo directo y otro inverso, luego solo funcionará el directo y si solo va medio puente, es de media onda.
Corolario: Tres diodos que hacen de rectificador de media onda y nada de puentes ni diodos accesorios.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 10, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> A ver si aprendemos a rectificar. El rectificador trifasico es asi :



Es que no entendiste mi aclaración, rectifico cada fase y la aplico a 3 cargas separadas, no a una carga común, tu sacas y un positivo y negativo que es la suma de la rectificación de las 3 fases, yo en mi circuito necesito 3 señales DC que posteriormente filtro y aplico a 3 ADC separados .



zxeth dijo:


> si pones un diodo en el neutro antes de cada puente?,
> Van a impedir que haya interferencias entre los neutros y las masas



Si man, como te dice scooter, yo probé como dices se me ocurrió ponerlo ahí para que no se filtre nada, pero cuando uno analiza el puente se da cuenta que es innecesario pues los demás diodos ya hacían esa función  y efectivamente uno lo pone y no hace nada .

Saludos a ambos y gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2010)

La clave está en que un rectificador de onda completa a ratos pone la masa en la fase y a ratos en el neutro. Si luego de varias tensiones ponemos una masa común no podemos usar rectificadores de onda completa ya que liamos la cosa.


----------



## fledof (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola, amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y espero que mi opinión sirva de algo.
Lei sobre el rectificador trífasico para llevar las señales a un micro y trabajar con ellas por separado.

Primero, el circuito que vi es incorrecto. Los puntos negativos de los puentes no son COMUNES. Su tensión no es igual. No se pueden unir entre si. Se esta haciendo un cortocircuito entre las fases. Las fases no son independientes sino que tienen relación entre ellas y varian en el tiempo de forma difente en cada instante.

Entendi que necesitas las tres señales independientes para mandarlas a diferentes ADC, pero estos ADC si tienen su tierra común la cual no es compatible con la linea.

Es recomendable separar potencia de procesamiento.

Te recomiendo lo siguiente :

Rectificas tal cual lo estas haciendo, no unes los puentes y en cada puente colocas un optocupler. Las salidas de estos si las llevas a una tierra comun, la del procesador y te olvidas de la tierra trífasica. 

Los optocuplers estan en todos los sabores: con salida de triac, con transistor, con compuertas, etc. y ademas te dan aislamiento galvanico y puedes escalar la señal al nivel mas conveniente.
Motorola tiene  la linea de los MOC y puedes elegir el que te convenga, pero existen otros fabricantes.

Espero te sirva, Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Oct 10, 2010)

se me acaba de ocurrir, ahora adjunto la imagen de lo que se me ocurrio 

No tengo trifasica en el livewire, asi que imaginate que los 3 generadores son las 3 lineas trifasicas y el neutro es la masa. Si tomas masa como la masa no va a tener problemas, se me ocurrio porque tube recien un problema parecido con un transformador el cual es +-12v y tome solo el positivo y la masa . Entonces al meter una carga ahi seria entre el positivo de el puente y la masa que te da la trifasica


----------



## fledof (Oct 10, 2010)

hola zxeth, Scooter lo definio muy bien, el rectificador en puente pone a ratos la masa en la fase y a ratos en el neutro. El voltaje de fase a neutro esta definidido en la conexión, no importa que este aterrado el neutro o no. La relacio´n entre las fases esta bien definida. Tomemos como ejemplo dos fase l A y La B.
Poniendo como referencia la fase A Van=Vf sen(wt), Fase B Vbn=VfsenT(wt-120º).

En el intervalo 0 a 120º Van es positivo por lo que el neutro esta conecta al negativo de puente de la fase A. En ese mismo intervalo Vbn es negativo Por lo tanto la fase B esta conectado al negativo del puente de fase B, entre ambos negativos de los puentes existe en voltaje de fase B atraves de los diodos y los polariza en directo. Te aseguro que no durarán mucho, un ciclo cuando mucho. Lo mismo ocurre  con al otra fase. Si quiero unrectificador de onda completa en polifásico tengo que rectificar en puente entre fases, de otro modo solo puedo rectificar e media onda, con tres o mas fases.
Saludos, Fledof.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 10, 2010)

por lo que entendi no va a mi diagrama, talvez entendi mal . Osea entre fase y fase vana a haber 380v. Yo hago el rectificado como si fuesen 380v no fase y neutro como si fuesen 220v. Entonces solo agarro la salida positiva y entre la masa y este teoricamente tendrian que haber 220v


----------



## fledof (Oct 10, 2010)

Disculpa  zxeth que no  te comente del diagrama. Tu diagrama es correcto pero no tienes ningun comun de donde puedas sacar la referencia, ademas te sobran diodos. El circuito de rectificación en onda completa lo puso EL nombre (asi se llama) en su mensaje. Solo se enecesitan seis didos y la salida son doce lomitos que casi dan una continua. El voltaje entre  fases varia senoidalmente existen momnetos donde es maximo y otros donde es mínimo. Lo mejor es aislar el circuito y poner las referencias a un punto comun.

Saludo, fledof


----------



## zxeth (Oct 10, 2010)

ha es verdad es de onda completa no era continua , y la referencia seria la masa que da la empresa electrica, en que sobran diodos es totalmente verdad, pero los encapsulados ya vienen de esa forma por eso los puse asi.


----------



## fledof (Oct 10, 2010)

Disculpa otra vez zxeth, no termine el comentario. Si hacemos lo que tu dices tomar solo el positivo y el neutro, estamos rectificando en media onda, que yo creo que le serviria perfectamente y seria una solución al problema tambien. Como te dije sobran diodos. En ese caso con tres sería suficiente.
Creo que ya tiene resuelto el problema con dos soluciones posibles.
A mi me gusta mas las de los opto por el aislamiento galvanico. No es muy aconsejable mezclar 220V o 380V con un micro en 12V o 5V. Cualquier resbalón y puff, hasta ahi llego la música.
Saludos, fledof


----------

